# NH 9682 on Auction



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Seen this and and it reminded me of the picture on this forum for big tractors.
caseman-d
http://www.midwestauctions.com/weishaar/images/0313-tractor001.jpg

http://www.midwestauctions.com/weishaar/_private/index.html

For auction bill go to March 13 sale @ Hettinger


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow big lol


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I made it back from my road trip. It turned out kinda disapointing. There were some highlight to it as is with most road trips. I didn't get to see the 9682 sell, but did get to look it over. One big beast!. Feel free to browse threw the pictures.
caseman-d

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/album?.dir=/8f7d


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *wow big lol *


big is only half of it lol


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

naw thats small mini


----------

